# TV scope



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

There used to be a scope years ago that had a rectangular image like a tv screen when you looked thorough it. Does anyone know if they are still made?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be the Redfield Widefield scope, not sure if they make them in the new line.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I had an old Weaver wide view as well. Fantastic scope, BUT gave up the ghost about 10 years ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot that they made them also, I think, if memory serves me correctly, that they were owned by the same parent company. Good call ebbs !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to have one back in the seventies with my Sako. It was the wideview ( Redfield version), a 3x9 but mine shot very badly. I actually lived in Denver at the time(early eighties) so I took it to Redfield in Denver and they said there was nothing they could do at the time to fix it--cant remember the particulars why the factory couldnt fix . Cant remember if they refunded some of the cost or not, but I then went to a Leupold vari x-III 6.5 x 20 50mm w/ao. It solved my problems, I also learned from the school of hard knocks what parallax was (redfield problem) and how to spot it in a scope that doesnt have a means of dialing it out (side focus/adj obj).


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I had the Weaver in a 3x9x40 mounted on a Remington 700 ADL 30-06. Never had any problems with it. Traded the 06 off 3 or 4 years ago. Wish I had kept it now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Danny where you been ? Everything OK ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Still kickin' Don. Too much work and no time for play. Hope to catch up a liitle soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you're still busy stayin' out of trouble. You need to sub out some of thet work to mini-you.


----------

